# El Niño 2018-19



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

page 23-26 as well as the last page discusses the potential for an El Niño for Winter 2017/2018.
To paraphrase; the potential for an El Niño for 18-19 is nearly 50%.
The winter of 17-18 expierenced a weak La Niña. Granted we're still a while out, it'll be interesting to see how this plays out.

http://www.cpc.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/lanina/enso_evolution-status-fcsts-web.pdf


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> To paraphrase; the potential for an El Niño for 18-19 is nearly 50%.
> The winter of 17-18 expierenced a weak La Niña. Granted we're still a while out, it'll be interesting to see how this plays out.


50% you say?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I predict a 50% chance of weather.


----------

